# Cherry Red Shrimp Video



## Suen (Apr 26, 2010)

my shrimps


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome!
Did you do this? If so very good stuff


----------



## Suen (Apr 26, 2010)

thank you! 

ya! shot it late last night but i think i am going to need more light next time. iso was way too high


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

VERY kewl.. love the parts with the female fanning eggs. Amazing detail.. neat to see the shed exo lying on the substrate too.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I need to learn how to do this 

What type of camera did you use?

I know zip about cameras so in layman terms please lol


----------



## Suen (Apr 26, 2010)

Camera - Canon 60D
Lens - Canon 180mm Macro
Tripod

to avoid reflection, make sure the only light visible is coming from within the aquarium

press record!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------

